# Confused about oil



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

I was told to use API category SJ for my new Ariens. After researching I find that the latest standard seems to be SN. Further research tells me that SN incorporates the SJ standard. I drew the conclusion that the oil I purchased for 3.00 per quart would be what I would use. After walking through Sears I see that they have "4 cycle engine oil" next to the snowblowers. After reading the back of that oil container I see that it says it is for 4 cycle engines requiring API category SJ oil. The sears oil is 6.00 per quart. (twice wht I paid for the SN oil). 

*Can I use the SN oil ?* Maybe I am over thinking this but I just want to put the correct oil in my new snowblower. :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Standard off the shelf car motor oil will be fine (SJ, SL, SM, SN ETC.)... 5W-30 is good.. I use 0W-30 synthetic for better flow at low temp..


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

dont put synthetic in until its broken in, but the oil you have will be just fine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:sigh: Both posts.

Yes you're overthinking it (a little) but it's better that you're thinking and asking questions now rather than after !!

SJ is the "old" specification. SL is better than SJ, it meets or exceeds the spec and replaces it.
SM replaced SL, SN replaced SM .... Every time the spec improves they go to the next letter. The older your machine is the further up the alphabet that spec is going to be in the owners manual. You are safe using any conventional or synthetic oil made for a motor vehicle that you'll find at a Walmart, auto parts, gas station ... .

When you start talking oil you're going to get a ton of "discussion". I'd recommend going with whatever the factory recommends during warranty and whatever you want after. There's tons of info out there an that's how I ended up with my unusual selection.

Bob Is The Oil Guy | The Internet's Number One Motor Oil Site

I use 0-40 from Walmart.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes you're overthinking it (a little) but it's better that you're thinking and asking questions now rather than after !!
SJ is the "old" specification. SL is better than SJ said:


> Bob Is The Oil Guy | The Internet's Number One Motor Oil Site[/URL]
> 
> I use 0-40 from Walmart.


 +1 on Kiss4Frog


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There are always exceptions but as long as you stick with a quality oil and change it when needed IMHO that's more important than the exact brand or weight.


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

+2 on the comments provided by Kiss4aFrog.


----------

